# 0900 90000 501 Versatel



## Mr.Ball (18 November 2004)

Hallo Leute!!

Folgendes Problem hat ein Freund von mir:

Telefonrechnung mit strittigem Betrag von 247,5 €.
EVN zeigt drei Einwahlen zu 0900 90000 501
Einwahl Zeitraum: Erste Einwahl:   23.14 Uhr Dauer 3600 Kosten 118,8 €
                           Zweite Einwahl: 00.15 Uhr Dauer 3600 Kosten 118,8 €
                           Dritte Einwahl:   01.16 Uhr Dauer  293 Kosten     9,9 €

Problem: Rechner war definitiv aus.
ISDN Anlage mit seperatem Fax.
In letzter Zeit kam es mal vor das, wenn man den Telefonhörer abnahm, kein Freizeichen zuhören war, sondern nur ein rauschen.

Habe heute erst von dem Fall gehört.

Die Sache liegt bereits bei einem Rechtsanwalt.

Kann z.Z nicht auf die Seite der RegTp zugreifen.

Was meint ihr???


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

Rechner aus, Leitung öfter stumm? Hier sollte geprüft werden, ob nicht evtl. gar eine Nutzung durch einen unberechtigten Dritten statt fand. Ob das ein Rechtsanwalt macht, darf bezweifelt werden. Besser sind hier der Netzbetreiber Deines Bekannten oder gar die Polizei.

Zu der Nummer 090090000501 gibt es derzeit 218 gültige, verschiedene Registrierungen bei der RegTP.

*@ Aka *- Interessant finde ich den Namen des Vertretungsberechtigten. Da war doch mal eine holländische Frau v. B. die Verantwortliche von Dutchweb24. Und wenn nun der Name im Zusammenhang mit Dialern im Raum Düsseldorf auftaucht, dann ist Köln auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Kann z.Z nicht auf die Seite der RegTp zugreifen.


kein Problem diesseits: 

RegTP Anfrage 

das Dumme ist, unter der Nummer sind 218 Dialer registriert,  alle auf dasselbe  Unternehmen....


> Inhalteanbieter : COM-VTX Multi Media B.V. Geschäftsführerin ..... Walsoordensestraat
> 72 4588 KD WALSOORDEN NIEDERLANDE


cp


----------



## Mr.Ball (18 November 2004)

Danke erstmal für di8e schnellen Antworten.

Kann mir den Rechner leider erst nächste Wochew ansehen,
bin mir aber sicher einige "nette " Progrämmchen zu finden.

Wenn Dialer registriert habe ich bedenken.
Aber erstmal den Hash-Wert abwarten.

Melde mich wieder wenn ich neues weiß!!

So long


----------



## Der Jurist (18 November 2004)

Für alle Fälle:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich wieder wenn ich neues weiß!


..und gehe mal darauf ein, ob der Rechner tatsächlich ausgeschaltet war oder ob nicht doch irgend jemand aus der Familie ein paar freie Minuten "ausgekostet" hatte.


----------



## Mr.Ball (18 November 2004)

@Reducal

Es waren nur die Eltern da und die waren nicht am Rechner!!
Hatte auch direkt diese Vermutung aber diese wurde nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

existiert ein W-Lan-Router?

Dann könnte u.U. jemand anderes die Leistungen genutzt haben.

Das wäre dann aber Leistungen, die von Dir zu vertreten wären.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Aka *- Interessant finde ich den Namen des Vertretungsberechtigten. Da war doch mal eine holländische Frau v. B. die Verantwortliche von Dutchweb24. Und wenn nun der Name im Zusammenhang mit Dialern im Raum Düsseldorf auftaucht, dann ist Köln auch nicht mehr weit.


Wieso Duesseldorf? Flensburg, oder nicht? Oder beides
Beate Uhses Abkuerzungsverzeichnis sagt ueber diese Firma:


> COM VTX Multi Media B.V. (vormals: Erotic World B.V. COM-VTX Rekencentrum), Rotterdam (Niederlande)





			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Beate Uhse new Media B.V.
> (COM-VTX Multi Media B.V.)
> Walsoordensestraat 72
> 4588 KD Walsoorden
> NIEDERLANDE



Wobei die Media Online Services BV genauso passt, die die Website der Dutchweb24 betreibt, auf die ferner das Adressierungsmerkmal zugelassen ist, und die dieselbe Frau als Admin-C in einer "Contentdomain" meldet: 


> M.O.S. Media Online Services B. V., Hoorn (Niederlande)



BTW, @den mitlesenden RA des Konzerns, gilt eigentlich die Impressumspflicht nicht auch fuer die Niederlande :gruebel: ? Insbesondere bei deutschem Zielmarkt, an der Sprache erkennbar? 

@Reducal, wie passt das mit Deiner Aussage hier zusammen:


> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es die Dutchweb24 nicht mehr. Diese Firma geht nun in dem holländischen Firmenwald um die niederländische Consul-Info BV (aus Köln!) auf.


BU und CI/ICOM? Die Welt ist klein. Oder gibt es hier irgendeinen Fehler? Bin diesbezueglich extrem lernbegierig
TSCN


----------



## Mr.Ball (18 November 2004)

@gast

Kein Router vorhanden.
Herkömmliche ISDN-Anlage


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 November 2004)

@Gast,

erklaere doch bitte mal, wie Du vom W-Lan ans Modem kommen willst. Einziger Weg waere ueber einen Einbruch im Rechner, an dem die ISDN Anlage haengt, und das macht nicht wirklich viel Sinn (wie soll da jemand den Inhalt nutzen)
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Duesseldorf?


Vertretungsberechtigten

Frau
P*** V** B****
Prin***allee ?
405** Düsseldorf



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Reducal, wie passt das mit Deiner Aussage hier zusammen:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es die Dutchweb24 nicht mehr. Diese Firma geht nun in dem holländischen Firmenwald um die niederländische Consul-Info BV (aus Köln!) auf.
> ...


Meinem Erachten nach ist die Welt nur noch ein Dorf!    Wenn wir hier 1 und 1 zusammen zählen, kann man ganz gut feststellen, dass es immer wieder die selben _Verdächtigen_ sind, mit denen wir es zu tun haben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Frau
> P*** V** B****
> Prin***allee ?
> 405** Düsseldorf


Aber wer leert denn da fuer Frau "Fuck me and make me happy" (Titel einer Webseite, wo sie als Verantwortliche aufgefuehrt wird  ) den Briefkasten in der Prinzenallee? 





Das Handelsregister liefert jedenfalls  bei kurzer Durchsicht keine erhellenden Hits, die mit der Frau oder BU/MOS/DW24 in Verbindung zu stehen scheinen. 

Vielleicht sollte man mal bei Regus, dem Anbieter fuer globales _BÜRO-OUTSOURCING _, nachfragen. 
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Aka *- Interessant finde ich den Namen des Vertretungsberechtigten. Da war doch mal eine holländische Frau v. B. die Verantwortliche von Dutchweb24. Und wenn nun der Name im Zusammenhang mit Dialern im Raum Düsseldorf auftaucht, dann ist Köln auch nicht mehr weit.


Düsseldorf passt völlig, aber aka will nicht mehr... Was soll ich auch noch sagen? Für mich ist die Düsseldorfer Multifirma, die jetzt nach Curacao gehört (wie auch die Dutchweb24), längst ein derart penetranter Aggressionsauslöser...
Der TvR von dieser Düsseldorfer "wir-sind-überall-dabei-und-feiern-uns-und-unseren-Aufsichtsrat-v.T.-im- Karibikstil-Firma" hatte schon gemeinsame Projekte mit der MOS-Mutter aus Flensburg, da wussten unsere Politiker wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal, wie man yahoo buchstabiert...

Nee, nee, ich hab keine Lust mehr 
aka


----------



## cicojaka (18 November 2004)

@mr. ball: wieso steht "versatel" im THreadtitel?

Hier übrigens eine der ältesten Fundstellen zu Dialern der erwähnten Firma COM-VTX - auch damals schon mit Beteiligung zweier TSCash-Opfer, die damals wohl auch noch an die guten SITTEN der BU-Anwälte geglaubt haben??? Von wegen "einstweilige Verfügung" gegen Internet Clearing und so? Mann, wie naiv war ich mal... 





			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade am recherchieren, wo ich das her habe... Das bisherige Ergebnis würde ich als "undenkbar" bezeichnen...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4076

das Ding sah so aus, wie im screenshot... dieses Einwählfenster hätte einer gekriegt, wenn er z.B., von einer gewissen Seite weiter geleitet, die angebotene Datei mit "öffnen" angenommen hätte... die hier vorliegende Datei tat das so am 8.9.2003, ist also schon etwas verstaubt 
(damals war das die Seite drei-Buchstaben-de)

noch ein paar Details aus der ini des Dialers:

```
Company=Beate Uhse New Media
...
[Germany]
MainLabelStatusCaption=0190 83361231Comvtx 1,86 € / Min
...
[Netherlands]
...
MainLabelStatusCaption=09062001378MOS 0,70 € / Min
...
[aber!:]cpm=1.86
currency=€
...
[international]
RASNumber1=00423663098953
RASNumber2=0,00423663098953
...
```

was kann man daraus lesen? Dass die Verbindung Beate Uhse New Media/ComVTX/MOS/(DW24?) nichts besonderes ist. Was noch? Für die mir bekannten "neueren" Dialer stand "MOS" in den AGBs, die Firma, deren Adresse identisch mit "Dutchweb24" ist, dem Partner von Starlux/Digital-Simplex --> securex.


```
AGBLine32=Fa.: M.O.S. MEDIA ONLINE SERVICES B.V.
AGBLine33=Strasse: Dubloen 169
AGBLine34=Ort: 1628 RZ Hoorn
AGBLine35=Staat: Niederlande
AGBLine36=Fax: + 31 229295198
...
RASNumber1=090090000729
```

siehe  regtp 

Diese "neuen" Dialer sahen so aus wie der screenshot mos_bu. 
Gefunden am 17.6.2004 (ich glaube... es war wegen ein paar URLs, die der Ex-Support der Plat* Inc gepostet hatte,  hier war das )

das sind auch keine news, sondern diese "Concernrelaties" sind ebenso angestaubt: siehe  hier  (War damals M.T. eigentlich noch bei BUNM? War Th.W. noch in Flensburg aktiv oder schon in der dänischen Schule in Husby?).

Mich hat's nur damals gewundert, dass so ein Dialer registriert war. Aber auch die DW24-Dialer aus der zweiten Hälfte 2002 waren ja schon Thema eines Gerichtsverfahrens ("der 6000-Euro-User, der alles gratis haben wollte"). Für besonders bösartig wurde der Dialer dort ja nicht gehalten...
...während die BAKOM offenbar aus mir unbekannten Gründen (und ich habe mehrmals nachgefragt) etwas an Oma Beates Werken auszusetzen hatte...


			
				BAKOM schrieb:
			
		

> Nummernwiderrufsverfahren
> – Beate Uhse new media GmbH & Co KG, Am Pferdewasser 10,
> D-24937 Flensburg
> – PremiumCall GmbH, ...Ockenheim
> – Studio Opera GmbH, ... Wien


----------



## Mr.Ball (19 November 2004)

@cj:  Da auf den Mahnungen Versatel Norddeutschland in Flensburg steht.


----------



## cicojaka (19 November 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> @cj:  Da auf den Mahnungen Versatel Norddeutschland in Flensburg steht.


 Danke! Versatel (ehemals Komtel) und BU passt ja gut zusammen. Aber gehört die Nummer nicht BU selbst? (ich komme aktuell nicht auf die RegTP-Abfragemaske 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme aktuell nicht auf die RegTP-Abfragemaske
> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


Die haben wohl Probleme , nicht mal die Hauptseite
http://www.regtp.de/
 geht zur Zeit  durch , nur der linke Menuteil erscheint, dann timeout 
und der Trace geht auch nicht ...


----------



## Mr.Ball (22 November 2004)

@Tobias Huch

Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich den Rechner noch nicht in Augenschein nehmen können. Somit weiß ich auch nicht ob ein rechtskonformen Dialer die Kosten verursacht hat.

Ich habe lediglich die Fakten mitgeteilt die mir bekannt sind.

Ich habe nie davon gesprochen das sich der Rechner von alleine ein- bzw. ausschaltet.

Die Infos zur Tel.-Anlage sind wohl normal.
Von einem "Komplizen" bzw. Schmieresteher war auch nie die Rede.

Interessant oder besser unverschämt finde ich deine Anmaßung, davon auszugehen das ich einen Freund für ein Problem als Verursacher benennen muß.
Wenn es mein Rechner wäre würde ich sagen, daß ich ein Problem habe und nicht jemand anderen (vielleicht auch nur imaginär existierenden) vorschützen.

Vielleicht hast du ja von dir auf andere geschlossen.

Da ich den Rechner immer noch nicht in Augenschein genommen habe, kann ich dem nichts weiteres hinzufügen.

Danke an alle anderen die nicht hinter jeder Frage eine mögliche Verarschung sehen, sondern diese vernünftig (ohne irgendwelche unbrauchbare Kommentare) beantworten.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2004)

@Tobi Huch:

Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?

Woher willst *du* wissen, dass die Berechnung für Zeiten, als der PC aus war, auszuschließen ist? Möchtest du - im Gegensatz zum Gesetzgeber - eine Überprüfung der Leitung nach § 16 als sinnlos, da ohnehin immer funktionierend, darstellen?

Wenn ja: Mach ruhig. Wir nehmen das dann entsprechend ernst.
Wenn nein: Was soll deine Gifterei?


----------



## Mr.Ball (22 November 2004)

@Tobias Huch

Ich kann nur von den Fakten ausgehen, welche mir mitgeteilt wurden.
Diese habe ich hier dargelegt.

Auf "Anmache" deiner Seits kann ich dabei verzichten.


Die Eltern meines Freundes haben mir versichert, das der Rechner aus war.
Und da keine andere Person zu besagten Zeitpunkten im Hause war, nehme ich diese Aussage als wahr hin.

Und zum Anwalt rennt man in meinem Bekanntenkreis nur, wenn man meint im Recht zu sein.
Mit Dailern o.ä. hatte das Elternpaar bis dato nichts zutun.

Also erstmal den Ball flach halten, bevor man hier andere als "Lügner" hinstellt.


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

und wenn der Rechner definitiv ausgeschaltet gewesen sein sollte, kann logischerweise auch kein Dialerbetrug vorliegen.

Dann kann nur mit der Telefonleitung etwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## Mindolluin (23 November 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schlicht dummes Zeug, dass der Rechner ausgeschaltet sein soll.



Nur mal so ne Frage: Welche Kenntnis von dem Sachverhalt hast du, dass du eine auch nur ansatzweise interessante Äußerung dazu machen kannst?

Wenn meine Vermutung dazu zutrifft, solltest du vernünftig genug sein, deine Beiträge selbst zu löschen, da es sicher auch dir um Aufklärung und nicht um Verwirrung geht, oder?

Mindolluin


----------



## 118xx (23 November 2004)

Grade bei der KomTel heute Versatel wäre es nicht das erste Mal, dass bei der Bereitstellung der Verbindungsdaten die Verbindungsdaten einen falschen Tag zugeordnet wurden. 
Zumindest im Mai 03 ist das mal geschehen.

Erster EVN : strittige Verbindung am 17.05.03 um 20.00 Uhr
auf Rüge "Unmöglich da nicht zuhause bitte Prüfung nach §16TKV"
Sorry es war der 05.05.03 um 11.00 Uhr


----------



## Mr.Ball (23 November 2004)

@ Tobias Huch


> "Dein Freund" schwindelt, weil er wohl Ärger von den Eltern bekommen wird. Er kann doch ruhig zugeben, dass er sich nachts an den PC geschlichen hat, um ein paar Sexbildchen anzusehen.


Würde er auch unumwunden zugeben, wenn er nicht zu besagtem Zeitpunkt in Kanada gewesen wäre.   Da guckst du  


> Außerdem ist die Nummer nie in unseriösem Umfeld aufgefallen, was meine These nochmals bekräftig.


Habe dieses auch nie behauptet, mich hat lediglich das Drumherum verwundert.


----------



## Mr.Ball (23 November 2004)

@ Cp

 ok

Hab es verstanden

Grüß mir die Borg


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß mir die Borg



danke,  man liest sich   

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 November 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schlicht dummes Zeug, dass der Rechner ausgeschaltet sein soll.
> Außerdem ist die Nummer nie in unseriösem Umfeld aufgefallen, was meine These nochmals bekräftig.
> "Dein Freund" schwindelt, weil er wohl Ärger von den Eltern bekommen wird. Er kann doch ruhig zugeben, dass er sich nachts an den PC geschlichen hat, um ein paar Sexbildchen anzusehen.  8)



Ich darf Dich nochmals zitieren:



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind es aber keine "Fakten", sondern nur "Äußerungen von einer Person, die irgendeinen Quatsch" behauptet.



Wer diese Person ist, liegt ja wohl auf der Hand. Willst Du den Satz in leicht abgewandelter Form nicht zu Deiner Signatur machen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Aka *- Interessant finde ich den Namen des Vertretungsberechtigten. Da war doch mal eine holländische Frau v. B. die Verantwortliche von Dutchweb24. Und wenn nun der Name im Zusammenhang mit Dialern im Raum Düsseldorf auftaucht, dann ist Köln auch nicht mehr weit.


 Kannst Du mir bitte einen link schicken, aus dem das hervorgeht? Denn im Moment ist Frau vB erst einmal als Reg.bev. der "COM VTX" zuzuordnen und nach dem niederländischen Handelsregister ist das nichts anderes als die "Beate Uhse New Media BV".


[spekulationsmodus]
Mich würden natürlich Belege interessieren, mit denen man auf Zusammenhänge der Frau vB bzw. der vertretenen BU-Töchter (MOS Online --> DW24???) kommt. Denn dann wäre BU definitiv im "Cico-Netzwerk", sogar auf mehreren Ebenen (content? dialer?)
Für den konkreten Fall ist das (noch) unerheblich.
[/spekulationsmodus]

Quellen:
"concernrelaties" der Firma COM-VTX (KVK, Nr 24262022)


			
				kvk schrieb:
			
		

> Beate Uhse New Media, KvK-inschrijfnummer 24262022 0000


"Beate Uhse New Media BV" hat also die gleiche Nummer 24262022 (Umbenennung?)

und die "MOS" (Media Online Services BV) taucht in den Dialern auch hin und wieder auf und hat laut Handelsregister die Adresse
Dubloen 169
1628RZ Hoorn NH

eine Adresse, die auch Dutchweb24 zugeordnet wurde, der Firma "24 dutchweb bv" werden (im Ggsatz zur MOS) keine Flensburger "concernrelaties" zugeordnet (die Adresse der Firma ist eine 08/15-Adresse: "Locatellikade 1, 1076AZ Amsterdam" --> von dort führen zu viele Wege gen "willemstad, Curacao" (Costra Holding), als dass ich mich da zu einer Spekulation hinreissen lassen würde... 
Den Rest der (möglichen) Verbindungen brauche ich wohl nicht noch einmal herunterleiern... Damit der RA hier im Forum nicht meckert... Interessierte mit professioneller Absicht sollten über die Investition von ein paar Euros beim KVK nachdenken...( www.kvk.nl )
Ein grenznaher Sitz der KVK ist übrigens (für NRW) in 


			
				kvk schrieb:
			
		

> Doetinchem, Koopmanslaan 3


http://www.arnhem.kvk.nl/artikel/artikel.asp?artikelID=38533


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> --> von dort führen zu viele Wege gen "willemstad, Curacao" (Costra Holding), als dass ich mich da zu einer Spekulation hinreissen lassen würde...


sorry, Costra Holding steht da als "Zeelandia, Curacao", nur in deren whois steht "Willemstad", was ja auch irgendwie  nicht falsch [/ist]


----------



## drboe (23 November 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind es aber keine "Fakten", sondern nur "Äußerungen von einer Person, die irgendeinen Quatsch" behauptet.
> Allein die Behauptung, dass der Rechner immer ausgeschaltet war, kann man schon direkt als unwahr (oder sogar "gelogen") bezeichnen.


Wow! Was nimmst Du denn für ein Zeug? Es war übrigens nie die Rede davon, dass der PC *immer* ausgeschaltet ist. Es ging um einen Zeitraum nachts, nämlich 23:14 Uhr bis ca. 1:20 Uhr. Quatsch, direkt unwahr, Lüge?  Also gut, ich sage: "meine PC sind nachts abgeschaltet!" Lüge ich? Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Glaskugel-Prognose. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2004)

Lieber Dr.,

lass einfach. Er macht gerade eine schwierige Phase durch, scheint's ...

Falls er jedenfalls irgendwann mal ernst genommen wurde, ist das vorerst mal passé - jedenfalls für mich.

@Anwä[email protected]: Ladungsfähige Anschrift gibt's per PN.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, aber krame doch mal die AGB von alten DW24-Dialern durch, dort steht das und falls doch nicht, dann war das stets die Auskunft, die z. B. die MCN tele.com an beschwerdeführende Endkunden erteilt hatte, damit die sich mit ihren Einwendungen bei strittigem Dialerbefall an die Holländer wenden können (welch´ Witz!) Das betraf übrigens stets Dialer von vor dem 15.08.2003.

Was Deine Caostheorie, im Zusammenhang mit B. U. betrifft, so hat mich schon vor längerer Zeit diese Anwandlung beschlichen. Gehört heute aber auch zu dem Häufchen aus meiner Ecke im Büro, das neulich von der Putzfrau entfernt wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2004)

***das ist hier alles off-topic für den/die aktuell Betroffenen ***



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was Deine Chaostheorie, im Zusammenhang mit B. U. betrifft, so hat mich schon vor längerer Zeit diese Anwandlung beschlichen. Gehört heute aber auch zu dem Häufchen aus meiner Ecke im Büro, das neulich von der Putzfrau entfernt wurde.


 Bei mir kommt keine Putzfrau, höchstens der Scheidungsrichter (ein Preis, der mir zu hoch wäre)...
Daher werden meine inzwischen geschätzt 25 GB Material auch niemals in einem Mülleimer landen... Zu mehr als zu ketzerischen Einwürfen als "Souffleur des kleinen Vögleins" wird's aber nicht reichen... Aber falls jemand mal 'ne Frage an aka's Chaos hat, für einen kryptischen Orakelspruch langt's immer:
wie war das?
_Oh Flensburg, Spinne meines Netzes_ 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48667#48667

__________
mein Chaosarchiv fand einen DW24-Dialer, Juni 2003. Aha. Stimmt also: Vor der Registrierungspflicht liefen BU-Dialer über MOS/DW24. Mehr als die Adressparallele fand ich aber nicht... Aber das reicht mir einstweilen.
Jetzt noch die Frage, wie und WANN DW24 zur Securex kam? Im April 2003 gab es diese hot6-Seite (mit links zu freeload), auf der stand

```
HOT6 - der Erotik-Club ist ein Zusammenschluss von
Digital Simplex Inc. und der Dutchweb 24. in Kooperation mit » SecureX
```
 Der Starluxdialer hatte damals übrigens zumindest den gleichen Dateinamen wie der spätere DW24-Dialer. Außerdem gab es da im September 2003 eine Datei "startseite.exe" (Hersteller: Consul Info BV). Was die wohl macht?
Und noch was... dieses Angebot konnte man damals entweder über einen freeload-Dialer haben oder über den Abrechnungsservice "ops" (das steht ja auch auf NH's alten Seiten). Die Eingabe von "ops" führt in die Schweiz, genauer gesagt nach "Wil" und wie der Weltgeist es will, heisst das Haus, wo man landet "Atlantis"... und schon sind's wieder ein paar MB mehr...  und ein paar dicke Striche mehr auf dem "Plakat". Wer könnte nun der "S.H." sein von der Digtal-Simplex? Ist's etwa S.H.? Also wieder raus mit den abgelegten Sachen und... weiter so, aka


----------



## Mr.Ball (24 November 2004)

*Rechner gecheckt*

N´abend allerseits!!

Habe den Rechner gerade durchforstet und einen süßen, kleinen Dialer entdeckt.

Nummer: 0900 90000 501
Version: 2.40.42.641ID006544
Hash-Wert: 702BA65832E66D78E05D6D0721A70139668979AB

So weit so gut.


*AAAAAAAAber:*

Bei einem kleinen Test, mit der Hand am Kabel zur ISDN-Anlage, hat sich der Dialer nach *einmaligem *eintippen von *OK*, sofort des Systems bemächtigt und versucht sich einzuwählen.

*Dieses geschah ohne Betätigung der "Enter" Taste.*

Jetzt bitte Eure geschätzten Meinungen :roll: 

Grüße


----------



## dotshead (24 November 2004)

Wenn der Dialer schon auf dem Rechner ist und du diesen nur startest, brauchst du dem Bezug und der Installation des Dialers nicht mehr zustimmen, da der Dialer ja schon auf dem Rechner ist.

AFAIK steht auch nichts in der Verfügung der RegTP, dass du nach der Eingabe von OK noch Enter drücken musst. Hast Du eventuell mal überprüft, ob der Dialer auch andere Buchstabenkombinationen ausser O und K zulässt?


----------



## Mr.Ball (24 November 2004)

@dotshead

Nein, habe ich nicht getestet!!

Werden uns jetzt mal überlegen was weiter zu tun ist.
Dialer ist auf Diskette gesichert.

Bin jetzt offline.

Bis denne.


----------



## Mr.Ball (25 November 2004)

Hiho,

So, jetzt habe ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen. 
Ich habe mir das alles noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis bzw. folgenden Fragen gekommen:

1. Wenn der Rechner aus war, wie ging die Einwahl vonstatten?
--> Eigentlich garnicht, also müßte ein Fehler in der Abrechnung vorliegen.

2. Wie ist der Dialer an der Firewall vorbei gekommen? Ohne Bestätigung
der Einwahl (in der Firewall) kann eigentlich keine Einwahl stattfinden.

3. Zeitabstände der Einwahlen und Dauer der Einwahlen
--> Die ersten beiden Einwahlen dauern genau 60 Min.
--> Der zeitliche Abstand zwischen den drei Einwahlen beträgt genau eine Minute.

Also müßte bei jeder Einwahl eine OK-Abfrage erfolgen und es müßte wiederum eine Bestätigung der Einwahl in der Firewall erfolgen.

Ich bin da insgesamt ein wenig skeptisch ob das alles so klappt. Denn für die Vorgänge:

1. alte Verbindung beenden
2. OK-Abfrage
3. neue Verbindung aufbauen
4. neue Verbindung wird von der Firewall geblockt
5. der Firewall den Verbindungsaufbau wiederum bestätigen
6. Verbindung herstellen.

braucht es mEn mehr als 60 Sekunden.

Oder???


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Zeitabstände der Einwahlen und Dauer der Einwahlen
> --> Die ersten beiden Einwahlen dauern genau 60 Min.
> --> Der zeitliche Abstand zwischen den drei Einwahlen beträgt genau eine Minute.



Liegt an der -gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen- Zwangstrennung durch die Telefongesellschaft nach einer Stunde.



			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da insgesamt ein wenig skeptisch ob das alles so klappt. Denn für die Vorgänge:
> ....
> braucht es mEn mehr als 60 Sekunden.
> Oder???


Bei ISDN könnte es zeitlich hinhauen.


----------



## galdikas (25 November 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> AFAIK steht auch nichts in der Verfügung der RegTP, dass du nach der Eingabe von OK noch Enter drücken musst.



Ich würde sagen, das ergibt sich nicht (erst) aus der Verfügung, sondern (schon) aus dem Gesetz, § 312e BGB - "Eingabefehler-Korrektur".

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

*Re: Rechner gecheckt*



			
				Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend allerseits!!
> 
> Habe den Rechner gerade durchforstet und einen süßen, kleinen Dialer entdeckt.
> 
> ...


 Schau doch mal welcher Startparameter unter Eigenschaften des Dialeticon auf den Desktop aufgeführt ist.


----------

